# blower for a 8n



## gbuechner

I've been moving snow with a blade on my 8n but it takes forever to finish now that I've extended my driveway, now a total of 500'.
Is there a good blower that my 8n can handle?


----------



## Country Boy

It would have to be a small one, something designed for a compact tractor. That 8n doesn't have a ton of HP to spare for a blower, but it should work if you get a light enough unit and take it easy. You may need a bit of weight on the front end of the tractor if the blower is too heavy. I used my 1066 on a 10' wide x 4' tall blower to blow my field lane clear this past winter. The snow was up to 5' deep in places and the tractor handled it well. Sure beats using a blade or front end loader to do that long a stretch. Do you have any implement dealers in your area? If so, I'd visit them and speak to them about sizing a blower to your tractor.


----------



## pegasus

I don't believe your 8N will work very well with a blower. You only have 1 reverse gear and when the rpm is at pto speed you will be going too fast for anything but the lightest of snows. Also as I recall the 8n does not have live power so when you depress the clutch the pto stops and so does the blower.


----------



## mwe115

pegasus is so correct!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Country Boy

pegasus said:


> I don't believe your 8N will work very well with a blower. You only have 1 reverse gear and when the rpm is at pto speed you will be going too fast for anything but the lightest of snows. Also as I recall the 8n does not have live power so when you depress the clutch the pto stops and so does the blower.


Ah, I guess you are correct on the reverse speeds. I don't know how fast an 8N goes in reverse, so that might be an issue.

Could you swing your rear blade around and use it at an angle? That would allow you to keep moving while pushing the snow off to the side at the same time. Our rear blade has a pivot that allows you to turn the blade at an angle either way to move material off to the side, but not all do.


----------

